# IVF on NHS Criteria



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi All,

I've had to be a lurker on the boards since Feb when I had my last IUI because I had to have surgery which I am still recovering from. I privately funded before because I didn't want to wait but as I'm not gonna be ready for a while (and had to use some of my savings because I have been unable to work)  I'm thinking of pursuing IVF on the NHS.

I've tried to look up criteria to get funding but can't seem to see a clear answer. Can any of you girls let me know the criteria, especially re age (I am 37) and whether it affects funding if you privately fund in the meantime. Also, can I use my funding at LWC where I had my private iui's.

Thanks, hope to be back on the rollercoaster soon.

Mrs T
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey mrs T how the devil are you?

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=5222

this link gives you all the info you will need

you need to get a referral for IVFon the NHS asap cause i think you need to be referral at a certain age! also yep you can have NHS tx at LWC in swansea

the rules use to be that you could fund up to 2 cycles of ivf while on the waiting list before forfieting any NHS tx, whether this will change with the new funding im not sure!

/links


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Kara,

I'm crap! Thanks for asking. Just want to be recovered so I can get on with the rest of my life. I went to the GP this week to ask to be referred so just waiting now.

Shouldve known you'd be along with the answers, hope you are doing well hun. Checked you and mini Ellard out on ********, both looking good! 

Thanks for the info
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no im sorry your still rough, it must be getting you down now

is you gp referring you asap? make sure you chase this up as they can  get lost, i would give it 10 days max then call your gp's and ask if its been sent

thank you hun, i love **


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep Kara, REALLY getting me down. I will chase up, thanks. x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome back Mrs T - just wanted to send you a big  . Sorry you have been having a tough time of it. 
Hopefully you are on the mend now and can move forward in your treatment in the New Year
Take care 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun i really hope you recover fully very soon and like you say you can get on with the rest of your life


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara & Taffy, think it will be a while before I can start again but praying for a better 2010. 

Teeny Taffy is looking good by the way

x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi girls,

Some more advice please. After seeing my GP in December I had my gynae referral at the hospital today and I have now been referred to IVF Wales. It was a real rush of an appt today and didnt get to ask my Q's as I was being ushered out..so I thought I would come to the experts :

The hospital referral letter refers me to JE (which Ive heard you all talk about so many times). Will I be able to pay for an initial consultation to save waiting for an NHS initial consultation with JE ?

Does anyone know what the waiting time for IVF is like when it has been agreed that you need it following the JE consultation (as I have already got all my results from investigations I had when I was at LWC) ?

Only concerned about time because of my age..even though I am still not ready to start treatment I just like to have a rough timescale to plan for 

Thanks all,

Mrs T


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats what we did - I got referred April/May 08, had a private consultation in July/August 08 and started private treatment in November 08 - We were ahead of the game when we got to the top of the NHS waiting list in May 09 - and so had our NHS go straight away..... Not sure what timescales are like now though. 
Good luck
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya mr t how are you

glad you got your referal,could beworth calling to see howlong a first appointment takes to come though if too long you could have a private one to at least get on the ivf waiting list. at the moment its probably between 12 and 18 months


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Mrs T

Yes, you can pay for an initial consultation, I think it is around £200 but it is on their website. We self-referred as I was worried about my age too. We phoned up at beginning of June and got an appointment mid-July, so quite quick. We've done the same as Taffy and are paying for treatment while waiting for our NHS go (we got our GP to refer us once we knew what the problem was from our initial consultation with JE). We were told NHS waiting list is 14 months, but I've heard on here it is now up to 18 months.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I will give them a call next week. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Well had my appt with JE in the week, bizarre going there after hearing so much about IVF Wales on here. It was much smaller than expected and I was a bit surprised that the waiting area was so public - bit scary for me because my sister is the only one who knows about our treatment. I was praying I didn't bump in to someone I know.

When I was signing in with the receptionist, JE (recognised her off hospital 24/7) came out and gave the receptionist a rollicking because she had run out of DVDs. I was then dreading my appt but she was actually lovely to both of us. 

So mission accomplished at a very reasonable price of £150 ! we are now on the nhs waiting list and will fund 1 private cycle when I am fully recovered. She also tipped us off that if we want more than one private cycle if it was somewhere else she wouldn't know about it and we could still get 2 nhs attempts, very kind of her I thought.

She also told me that it is too early to label myself a poor responder, until I have tried on maximum dose and not responded. She told me to get my amh retested while I was there because of the different scale used at LWC. 

So feeling much more positive, can't wait to be fullyrecovered so I can get on the rollercoaster again !


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad your app went well. 

hope you get to start tx soon.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

So glad your appointment went well. Fingers crossed you won't have to wait too long now x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs T im so pleased your appointment went well woo hoo

hope you now recovery fully quick and can get started, if ever your really concerned about being in a waiting room so public have a word and see if you can go into the clinic to wait


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks all, good idea Kara, didnt think of that !


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Quick me post, I will catch up on everyone later

Can anyone tell me whether I can get my AMH result over the phone ? I tried calling but the nurse I spoke to said I would have to go in just for my result, seems a bit OTT ?

Thanks, Mrs T x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

That's strange - I've always had my test results over the phone. Recent tests haven't included AMH but don't know why that would make a difference?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

give um a call back, i know they were gona start doing this but seems a waste of an appointment just for a blood result and i think it depends on who you speak too!


----------

